# Detailed History Level of E/M



## kmhall (Aug 28, 2009)

In the September issue of Coding Edge on page 19 it states, "..the brief PFSH and extended ROS are together the lowest elements, which correlate to a *detailed* overall history level.

According to CPT guidelines a detailed history consists of the cc, *extended* HPI, problem pertinent ROS *extended* to include a limited number of additional systems and a *pertinent* PFSH.

Does brief and pertinent mean the same thing?  Maybe my auditing tool is incorrect.  Please help clarify this.  Thanks'


----------



## Tonya* (Aug 28, 2009)

I found this tool to be helpful. It is provided by Medicare.
http://www.aace.com/advocacy/pdf/AUDITTOOLMEDICARE.pdf

Tonya


----------



## kmhall (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you.  It shows that a detailed history contains a *Pertinent* PFSH which is what the tool I use shows.  But I still wonder about the "brief" statement made regarding PFSH in the Coding Edge.  Does brief and pertinent mean the same thing?  I appreciate the link for the auditing tool you provided.  I may use it instead of the one I have!!


----------

